# What is the right tire pressure?



## DesertVW (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone! New Touareg owner! Hi!
I know how to search a forum but nothing came up for this so maybe no one talks about tires??
I got my beautiful new Touareg 2 last week. It's awesome. I had to go back to the dealer because I checked my tires and the back 2 were at 38 psi. The dealer took it in and checked everything then gave it back saying everything was fine. I checked them again today and they are at 38.5 psi. The door says they should be at 44. Is 38 okay?
I don't want to go back again and look like an idiot. They are using nitrogen to fill them if that makes a difference.
Thanks! Other than this, my T2 is awesome!!!






















(I have been secretly reading this forum for a week now - just joined!)


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (DesertVW)*

Light load should be 38 fr/42 rr.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (DesertVW)*

45psi all around, IMO offers better handling (47psi on the v10).


_Modified by ehd at 1:24 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (ehd)*

I run 40-42 all around, depending on my mood


----------



## 356130 (Sep 27, 2007)

See if you have a sticker on the driver's door frame (It's on the body, not the door) that lists recommended pressures. My '07 does, and it's 41 Front/45 Rear. This is a V-8 with 18" wheels.
TM


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (T--Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T--Man* »_See if you have a sticker on the driver's door frame (It's on the body, not the door) that lists recommended pressures. My '07 does, and it's 41 Front/45 Rear. This is a V-8 with 18" wheels.
TM

That is what is listed our TRegs but has not proven to work so well; all (3) have cupping in various degrees with the stock Goodyear Wranglers while running 41/45 -- thus I'm running the higher pressure as outlined. I was later told that the "inside door placard's" 41/45 is the "fully loaded" pressure recommendation, thus not valid in all situations.


_Modified by ehd at 11:46 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## touaregtoo (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (DesertVW)*

I have used the formula below for... 20 years or so, and it always seems to work to give me the best ride, handling and wear.
This example is for a Dodge Truck that was beating me to death and wearing out tires - until I used THE FORMULA:
Tire Pressure Formula
Axle Weight ÷ # of Tires ÷ Tire Rating X Recommended Tire Pressure
Dodge 3500 2WD Truck Rear Example
Maximum Rear Axle Rating 7500 Lbs 
Tire Rating (ea) 2778 Lbs
Maximum Tire Pressure 80PSI
Number of Tires on Axle 4
7500 Lbs ÷ 4 = 1,875 ÷ 2778 = 0.674 X 80PSI = 53.92 PSI
Dodge 3500 2WD Truck Front Example
Maximum Front Axle Rating 4500 Lbs 
Tire Rating (ea) 3042 Lbs
Maximum Tire Pressure 80PSI
Number of Tires on Axle 2
4500 Lbs ÷ 2 = 2,250 ÷ 2778 = 0.7396 X 80PSI = 59.17 PSI
You can change the formula to fit the Touareg - or any vehicle. It has never failed me yet.


----------



## joe buck (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (touaregtoo)*

Are you kidding


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (touaregtoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touaregtoo* »_
You can change the formula to fit the Touareg - or any vehicle. It has never failed me yet.










Unfortunately, I don't believe that VW specifies the maximum axle rating for a Touareg. The closest they come is giving the front and rear curb weights, which are the minimum weight on each axle and the total payload capacity, which is carried on both axles. 
Using the curb weights, you can determine the minimum tire pressures with your formula. 
From the 2004 spec sheet, I have these numbers (in lbs.):
V6
Front curb weight: 2657
Rear curb weight: 2429
Payload capacity: 1400
V8
Front curb weight: 2840
Rear curb weight: 2460
Payload capacity: 1250
V10
Front curb weight: 3195
Rear curb weight: 2630
Payload capacity: 963
I did some calculations using the V10 weights and Nokian WR tires in 255/55/18 size (they have a 2271 lb. max. capacity at 51 psi). Your formula shows:
((3195/2)/2271)*51= 35.8 psi (front)
((2630/2)/2271)*51= 29.5 psi (rear)
These would be the minimums.
The factory sticker shows:
39 psi front
45 psi rear
Even if you put the entire 963 lb load on the rear axle, you get the following pressure:
(((2630+963)/2)/2271)*51= 40.3 psi.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (spockcat)*

I'm still trying to get over the fact that they are telling him they're filling the tires with Nitrogen. The tech must be an F1 fan. Highly unlikely.


----------



## DesertVW (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_I'm still trying to get over the fact that they are telling him they're filling the tires with Nitrogen. The tech must be an F1 fan. Highly unlikely.

F1? Do you think they are just using air?
I had no idea there were so many variations on tire pressure. I think I need to get the nitrogen out and put air in. This is nuts. I can't even fill my own tires unless it's an "emergency".


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: What is the right tire pressure? (DesertVW)*

Air is mostly nitrogen anyway. Just top the tires with regular air when needed and _don't tell them._


----------

